# Found propane tanks cheap



## goosegunner (Aug 23, 2012)

I stopped at a local propane dealer today and asked if they had any upright tanks or 150-250 gallon tanks for sale. They called back and said $50 for 500 gallon and $100 for 1000 gallon tanks. No smaller tanks right now.

To big for my needs but dang that is cheap. Might have to buy one just for future expansion. Maybe I could stack a second 1000 gallon tank on my current one.... wish I would have found them sooner. I would really have to tear a lot of stuff apart now to get to my tank.


gg


----------



## BoilerMan (Aug 23, 2012)

Aren't they worth more than that for scrap?

TS


----------



## goosegunner (Aug 23, 2012)

Taylor Sutherland said:


> Aren't they worth more than that for scrap?
> 
> TS



I do believe so.

gg


----------



## BoilerMan (Aug 23, 2012)

I wish I lived closed to your pro-PAIN dealer.  All I could get was circa 2003 100# cylinders for $50.  They won't sell anything else, outdated or otherwise.  You can buy new though, and I'm not going there. 

TS


----------



## goosegunner (Aug 23, 2012)

Taylor Sutherland said:


> I wish I lived closed to your pro-PAIN dealer.  All I could get was circa 2003 100# cylinders for $50.  They won't sell anything else, outdated or otherwise.  You can buy new though, and I'm not going there.
> 
> TS



I traveled 3 hours 2 years ago when I bought my tank I paid $550 for a 1000 gallon and a 120 gallon.

That included them welding in 2" ports top and bottom of both ends of the 1000 gallon tank and pressure testing. 


Gg


----------



## BoilerMan (Aug 23, 2012)

That seems fair to me.

TS


----------



## infinitymike (Aug 23, 2012)

From Northport, Long Island to Madison,  Wisconsin is a 2000 mile round trip and over 34 hours travel. At 15 mpg thats 133 gallons of diesel times $4/gal equals $550 plus tolls, lodging, food and the cost of the tank.
Call it an even $1000.    

Mmmmmm......... Road trip?

Actually I spoke to a guy in PA who said he is constantly getting tanks in and selling them for a  few hundred each.


----------



## Jfoss (Nov 17, 2014)

goosegunner said:


> I stopped at a local propane dealer today and asked if they had any upright tanks or 150-250 gallon tanks for sale. They called back and said $50 for 500 gallon and $100 for 1000 gallon tanks. No smaller tanks right now.
> 
> To big for my needs but dang that is cheap. Might have to buy one just for future expansion. Maybe I could stack a second 1000 gallon tank on my current one.... wish I would have found them sooner. I would really have to tear a lot of stuff apart now to get to my tank.
> 
> ...


Hi GG, what was the name of the dealer you mentioned with the cheap propane tanks? I am looking for a 500 gallon tank for a project. Thanks!


----------



## Jfoss (Nov 17, 2014)

Hi GG, what was the name of the dealer with the cheap propane tanks? I am looking for a 500 gallon for a project I am working on. Thanks!


----------



## goosegunner (Nov 17, 2014)

It was the Amerigas in Baraboo, not sure if they have any for sale. I never did buy any, I now have my 120 gallon tank that I was using for an expansion tank. It will probably be converted to a buffer tank in my basement or garage.

gg


----------



## jebatty (Nov 18, 2014)

In 2007 I purchased a used 1000 gal tank from a propane supplier, the supplier delivered the tank without additional charge, and then several years later when I moved the tank to my new shop, the supplier again moved it for free because I was a customer. The customer service was well worth the price, about $900.


----------



## Karl_northwind (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey Goose, I saw this thread a year or 2 ago, and called them, and they didn't have any.  didn't know if they would get any more.  I'd drive down there to get a couple if they had them. 

did you get the air situation settled?  I haven't gotten down that way yet.  will call when I do. 
karl


----------



## goosegunner (Nov 18, 2014)

I think the air has mostly been purged. The pump still makes more noise than I think it should, not really sure why.  When I turn on the parallel pump to increase flow the the pump noise is less.

gg


----------

